# Indian PCC Onshore Personal Particulars Form



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have a question regarding PCC application.



> 8 a) Permanent Address & Tel. No.
> 
> 8(b) Present Residential Address & Tel. No, along with
> along with Police Station Police Station and residing since


Could someone who did PCC from VFS in Australia please help me with the above 2 questions.

I am currently residing in Australia. So i am assuming 8(a) Permanent Address will be my address back home and the one on my passport.

8(b) Present residential Address will be my current address in Australia, along with details of nearest Australian police station.

Is that right ?

Thank for your help.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question regarding PCC application.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. Permanent address would be Indian address and present address would be Australian address.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks mate


----------



## mnarra (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,

While filling the Personal particular form I see References section. Should we give references for present address or permanent address.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mnarra said:


> Hi,
> 
> While filling the Personal particular form I see References section. Should we give references for present address or permanent address.
> 
> Thanks.


Permanent address

Cheers


----------



## k2exchange (Mar 6, 2020)

I do not know the person living at the address mentioned in my passport in bangalore. Now i am in Australia and my parents live in Ahmedabad. what permanent address should i mention in the Personal Particular Form. thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k2exchange said:


> I do not know the person living at the address mentioned in my passport in bangalore. Now i am in Australia and my parents live in Ahmedabad. what permanent address should i mention in the Personal Particular Form. thanks in advance


Call up VFS and ask
They will probably tell you to change your permanent address in india to that of your parents 

Cheers


----------



## oznik (Nov 9, 2016)

k2exchange said:


> I do not know the person living at the address mentioned in my passport in bangalore. Now i am in Australia and my parents live in Ahmedabad. what permanent address should i mention in the Personal Particular Form. thanks in advance


Hi k2exchange, Did you get the clarification, and which address did you use? I am in the same situation.


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

oznik said:


> Hi k2exchange, Did you get the clarification, and which address did you use? I am in the same situation.


Hey, do we need to visit VFS or can we send via post without actually sending the passport?


----------



## abh2i (May 13, 2019)

k2exchange said:


> I do not know the person living at the address mentioned in my passport in bangalore. Now i am in Australia and my parents live in Ahmedabad. what permanent address should i mention in the Personal Particular Form. thanks in advance


Hi - I am also in the same situation .. whats the correct process. 
Should the permanent address be the one that is on the passport or Parents address (different city)


----------



## abh2i (May 13, 2019)

oznik said:


> Hi k2exchange, Did you get the clarification, and which address did you use? I am in the same situation.


Hi k2exchange and oznik - will you be able to answer to the query.
I am also in same situation

Thanks a lot

Abhi


----------



## Azbin (11 mo ago)

In PP form section 9 it says ''Please furnish an additional set of P P form for each address with police station '' What does it mean?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Azbin said:


> In PP form section 9 it says ''Please furnish an additional set of P P form for each address with police station '' What does it mean?


It means that for every address that you have lived in, you have to furnish another set of the particulars form so that it can be sent to every police station concerned 
Cheers


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

NB said:


> Call up VFS and ask
> They will probably tell you to change your permanent address in india to that of your parents
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, its not that easy on the ground in India to change the address if you are no living there.

I have faced a grave difficulties getting PCC from local police station in Nashik even after having all my documents on my parents address. My permanent address - address on Passport is of my parents address in Nashik and I had been living in Pune since Nov 2019 as I own the Pune property. (Both Nashik and Pune are cities in Maharashtra, India). For 489 CO requested for PCC and I got an appointment to get it done in Nashik. But Police in Nashik said they cant give me PCC as I now live in a different city, they cleared stated that I have to get the PCC done on the address I live currently. They even compared me with the fugitives who fled the country after scams! After a lot of paperweight and reference I got it done.

I dont know if it will be the same if you are overseas, if it is then there will be a lot of issues on the ground. Here in India, what is written on paper and what is actually implemented is completely different and you are at the mercy of egoistic govt officials who are always right and you are always wrong!

After that horrid and very stressful PCC experience I decided to change all my documents to my Pune address no matter what! I am still waiting for my 489 grant. For 887 I will give them my address in Pune plat which might be empty and rightly so as I wont be living there after migrating to Australia. What would happen if the flat is empty as we all have left India for Australia? How would they process my PCC? Would Police send 'Adverse' remark on my PCC if I am not present? Also, I dont want any trouble to my mother because of Police in Nashik!


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Follow up from my previous post. My India PCC has expired this month and I am thinking of applying India PCC proactively. Is it advisable?

On the other note, the whole PCC process in Maharashtra is a complete sham and just crafted to make sure the officials earn a lot of money from prospective migrants!

Now one more new document came in picture after I enquired about documents required and this one is requested by local police officials as part of the process is - Aadhar card of someone from native place. Apparently most criminals commit crime and run to their native place, so they made it mandatory to get this additional document from relative with same surname from native! Govt here is ensuring to make our-migrants lives very difficult if we want to move out. Now I will literally have to beg to someone from native to get me copy of Aadhar card! I have no idea what more will thrown on my face till I get my grant and even after getting my grant when I apply for 887!


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

lsp2310 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Follow up from my previous post. My India PCC has expired this month and I am thinking of applying India PCC proactively. Is it advisable?
> 
> ...


Just shaking this post to know what was the final outcome.


----------

